# Τρομο-κρατική Επίθεση στα γραφεία της Νεολαίας Συνασπισμού



## anef (Dec 7, 2010)

Τρομο-κρατική Επίθεση στα γραφεία της Νεολαίας Συνασπισμού
Χθες το βράδυ μετά το μαζικό συλλαλητήριο για τα δύο χρόνια από την δολοφονία του Αλέξανδρου Γρηγορόπουλου, τα γραφεία της οργάνωσής μας στην οδό Θεμιστοκλέους 52 δέχτηκαν επίθεση διαδοχικά από δύο διμοιρίες των ΜΑΤ που προσπάθησαν να εισβάλουν στο χώρο, εγκλωβίζοντας μέσα μέλη της Νεολαίας ΣΥΝ. Οι άνδρες των ΜΑΤ που βρίσκονταν στην συμβολή των οδών Θεμιστοκλέους και Κωλέττη, στις 11μμ με χυδαίο αλλά και εξαιρετικά ανησυχητικό υβρεολόγιο απευθύνθηκαν στα μέλη της οργάνωσης που βρίσκονταν στον πρώτο όροφο των γραφείων, λέγοντάς τους ότι θα βρεθούν στη θέση του δολοφονημένου Αλέξανδρου, φώναζαν ότι «θα έχουμε και άλλον 15 χρόνο νεκρό”, κλώτσαγαν την πόρτα και χτυπούσαν τα κουδούνια ουρλιάζοντας ότι θα “ανέβουν πάνω και θα κάνουν τη γιάφκα(!) λίμπα”, κραύγαζαν “Ζήτω ο Άδωνις Γεωργιάδης” και εθνικιστικούς ύμνους. Το ίδιο σκηνικό ακολούθησε και μετά την αλλαγή βάρδιας, με την νέα διμοιρία να συνεχίζει από εκεί που άφησε η προηγούμενη, *φανερώνοντας ότι δεν πρόκειται απλώς για κάποιους… «θερμοκέφαλους» αλλά για την τακτική που συνειδητά επέλεξε η αστυνομική και πολιτική ηγεσία να ακολουθήσει.* 

Αυτό άλλωστε μαρτυρεί η σύνολη χθεσινή συμπεριφορά των δυνάμεων καταστολής. Ο «απολογισμός» των επιθέσεων στα μέλη της Νεολαίας ΣΥΝ στη χθεσινή διαδήλωση περιλαμβάνει τρεις συντρόφισσες που τραυματίστηκαν στο κεφάλι από κλομπ αστυνομικών στην οδό Πανεπιστημίου, οι οποίες μάλιστα κατέληξαν στο νοσοκομείο για ράμματα, ενώ επίθεση δέχτηκε το συγκροτημένο και περιφρουρημένο μπλοκ της οργάνωσής μας στη συμβολή των οδών Χαριλάου Τρικούπη και Ακαδημίας καθώς πήγαινε να διαλυθεί στα γραφεία της οργάνωσης, όταν δύο διμοιρίες των ΜΑΤ αποφάσισαν να το διασχίσουν, «θερίζοντας» με ρόπαλα και ασπίδες τον κόσμο και ρίχνοντας χημικά με φυσούνα στα πρόσωπά μας από απόσταση αναπνοής.

Η χθεσινή εκτεταμένη χρήση χημικών, το ξύλο και οι δεκάδες τραυματισμοί φοιτητών, οι συλλήψεις στο σωρό δεν είναι μεμονωμένα περιστατικά: Είναι πλέον φανερό ότι η κυβέρνηση του ΠΑΣΟΚ επιδιώκει να δημιουργήσει κλίμα τρομοκρατίας του εργατικού και νεολαϊστικού κινήματος και στοχοποίησης των οργανώσεων της αριστεράς με στόχο να τσάκισει τα δικαιώματα των εργαζόμενων και της νεολαίας σε εκπαίδευση και εργασία και να σαρώσει ό,τι έχει απομείνει όρθιο από τα δημοκρατικά μας δικαιώματα και τις ελευθερίες. 

Αναμένουμε την απερίφραστη καταδίκη της επίθεσης που δέχτηκαν τα γραφεία πολιτικής νεολαίας από διμοιρίες των ΜΑΤ και την παραδειγματική τιμωρία των δραστών. 

Αναγνωρίζουμε ως μόνο χρέος μας τη συσπείρωση όλων των πολιτικών και κοινωνικών δυνάμεων απέναντι στην επικίνδυνη κυβέρνηση του ΠΑΣΟΚ που επιχειρεί μια βίαιη διέξοδο από την κρίση με ισοπεδωμένα τα δικαιώματα των εργαζομένων και της νεολαίας.

Το Γραφείο τύπου


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2010)

Θέλουμε να ελπίζουμε ότι η ηγεσία του Συνασπισμού δεν είναι πίσω από κάθε βλακεία των διαδηλωτών και ότι η κυβέρνηση δεν είναι πίσω από κάθε βλακεία των αστυφυλάκων. Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος, αλλά καλό είναι να μείνουμε στο «ελπίζουμε». Γιατί αν αρχίσουμε να πιστεύουμε ότι, ας πούμε, ο Παπανδρέου και ο Παπουτσής έδωσαν εντολές για τέτοιες συμπεριφορές, κάτι απ' όλα πάει πολύ στραβά.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 7, 2010)

Τάδε έφη Παπουτσής:
"Όμως, η ουσία είναι μία. Η βία δεν δίνει λύσεις. Ο δρόμος της βίας είναι πάντα αδιέξοδος. Όχι μόνο γιατί η ιδέα των εξεγερμένων μαζών φαντάζει απόμακρη και εξωπραγματική στη σημερινή εποχή αλλά επειδή η βία όταν υιοθετείται ως αγωνιστική πρακτική προκαλεί αναπόφευκτα τη σκλήρυνση της στάσης των μηχανισμών καταστολής του κράτους.
Κατά αυτή την έννοια, η συλλογική βία ενδυναμώνει τελικά το μηχανισμό που υποτίθεται ότι επιδιώκει να εξαλείψει, χωρίς να προσφέρει, σε καμία περίπτωση, την ελπίδα ενός καλύτερου μέλλοντος."

Εντάξει, "τη σκλήρυνση της στάσης των μηχανισμών καταστολής του κράτους" την είδαμε, μένει να δούμε αν πράγματι "η ιδέα των εξεγερμένων μαζών φαντάζει απόμακρη και εξωπραγματική στη σημερινή εποχή"


----------



## danae (Dec 8, 2010)

nickel said:


> Γιατί αν αρχίσουμε να πιστεύουμε ότι, ας πούμε, ο Παπανδρέου και ο Παπουτσής έδωσαν εντολές για τέτοιες συμπεριφορές, κάτι απ' όλα πάει πολύ στραβά.



Nickel, είτε έδωσαν εντολή για τέτοιες συμπεριφορές είτε τις ανέχονται, για μένα είναι το ίδιο σοβαρό, αφού αυτοί είναι πολιτικά υπεύθυνοι για να τις απαγορεύουν και να τις τιμωρούν. Δεν έχω καμιά αμφιβολία ότι η κυβέρνηση θέλει την αστυνομία φορτισμένη εναντίον του υπόλοιπου κόσμου, γιατί διαφορετικά, αν η αστυνομία καταλάβει τη θέση της και ποιος είναι ο πραγματικός εχθρός της -σε ατομικό επίπεδο- τότε την έχει βάψει. Με άλλα λόγια, αν οι αστυνομικοί καταλάβουν ότι εχθρός τους δεν είναι οι διαδηλωτές, αλλά οι δικοί τους εργοδότες που τους αντιμετωπίζουν σαν αναλώσιμο είδος που για τρεις κι εξήντα παίζει το κεφάλι του για να προστατεύει τους δυνάστες όλων -και των αστυνομικών και των διαδηλωτών- τότε ή θα παρατήσουν τις θέσεις τους ή θα αλλάξουν στρατόπεδο. Κι επειδή αυτό οι από πάνω το φοβούνται, φροντίζουν κάθε τόσο να δυναμιτίζουν τα πνεύματα ώστε να έχουν υπό έλεγχο τους αναλώσιμους φρουρούς τους.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 8, 2010)

Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω το εξής: η αστυνομία υπάρχει για να συλλαμβάνει *τους κακοποιούς*. Επαναλαμβάνω: τους κακοποιούς. Τους εμπόρους ναρκωτικών (αλλά πού, στα πέριξ της Ομόνοιας, μην τους είδατε τους «μάγκες τους πολλά βαρείς» της ΕΛ.ΑΣ., αλλά βέβαια, εκεί είναι πιστολέρο οι έμποροι), τους μαχαιροβγάλτες κτλ κτλ. Όχι να δέρνει τους πάσης φύσης διαμαρτυρόμενους στο δρόμο. Σε λίγο θα μας ζητάνε και δηλώσεις πολιτικών φρονημάτων, δηλαδή! Άκουσον, άκουσον!

Και, Νίκελ, άλλο οι όποιοι, ιδιώτες, διαδηλωτές (που δεν είναι και όλοι άνοα και άβουλα υποκινούμενα πιόνια) και άλλο το *επίσημο, κρατικό σώμα διαφύλαξης της τάξης και του νόμου*. Είναι δυνατόν να *πληρώνουμε *αστυνομία (μην ξαναρχίσω για την περαίωση) και αυτή, αντί να μαζεύει τους παρανομούντες, να δέρνει και να βρίζει τον κόσμο; ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ;!;


----------



## Costas (Dec 8, 2010)

Το 1919 οι σοσιαλδημοκράτες Έμπερτ και Νόσκε κατέστειλαν την υπαρκτή εξέγερση των επαναστατικών μερίδων του προλεταριάτου του Βερολίνου με τη βοήθεια εξωθεσμικών ακροδεξιών ένοπλων δυνάμεων που στάθμευαν έξω από την πόλη. Το 2010 ο πρόεδρος της Σοσιαλιστικής Διεθνούς Παπαντρέου καταστέλλει προληπτικά, χωρίς να υπάρχει εξέγερση, με δυνάμεις θεσμικές στα πλαίσια της "προστασίας του πολίτη", κάθε τι που δεν συναινεί στην αυτοφίμωσή του. Πριν από δύο χρόνια, προμνημονιακά, ο Καραμανλής απέφυγε να σκοτώσει κι άλλους ανθρώπους, παρά τις εκκλήσεις πολλών που τον κατέκριναν ότι είναι πολύ soft. Απέφυγε όμως και να μεταρρυθμίσει έστω και στο ελάχιστο την αστυνομία. Εξίσου το απέφυγε και το Πασόκ, παρά τις αρχικές ψευδολόγες εξαγγελίες, με εξαίρεση τη μετονομασία του υπουργείου...Με τις επιβαρυντικές λοιπόν περιστάσεις του μνημονίου και της επιδεινωνόμενης κρίσης, και με τα δείγματα γραφής της ανοιχτά φασιστικής αστυνομίας του Πασόκ, αν υπάρξει πραγματική κοινωνική αναταραχή θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε πολλούς νεκρούς. Τα ίδια άλλωστε μηνύματα εκμπέμπονται από το άλλο στρατόπεδο, όχι φυσικά από το Συνασπισμό αλλά από τους κάθε λογής ένοπλους 'αντάρτες πόλης'. Τις τρομοκρατικές επιθέσεις όπως η χτεσινή μόνο σαν προβοκάτσια μπορώ να τις ερμηνεύσω, γιατί το βασικό τους θύμα είναι η αυτοσυγκράτηση και η βασική τους επιδίωξη είναι η παραγωγή τρομοκρατών-βού. Προφανώς κάποιοι στην κυβέρνηση επιθυμούν διακαώς άλλη μια φουρνιά 'ένοπλων κοινωνικών αγωνιστών', που θα δικιολογήσει περισσότερη αστυνομοκρατική χούντα, και ούτω καθεξής. Από την ανάλυση του Παπουτσή που παρέθεσε η Έλσα δεν προκύπτει αν ο ίδιος απεύχεται την κλιμάκωση ή την επιθυμεί. "Θέλουμε να ελπίζουμε", όπως λέει και ο nickel. Εδώ θα χρειαζόταν μια διαρροή (leak), μέρες που 'ναι, να μάθουμε τι λέγεται πίσω από τα ψευδολόγα μικρόφωνα. Πάντως, αναμένονται αθρόες προσλήψεις στην αστυνομία, όπως λέει και ο Καζαμίας...


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2010)

Έχει πει πολλά σοφά αυτός ο Καζαμίας· μου φαίνεται πως θα τον τσιτάρουμε ασύστολα από δα κι ύστερα:



Themis said:


> [...] Η σοσιαλιστική κυβέρνηση καταφέρει συντριπτικά πλήγματα στη λερναία ύδρα του μισθολογικού κόστους, της κοινωνικής ασφάλισης και της φορολόγησης των πλουσίων, δημιουργεί ευνοϊκό περιβάλλον για την ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία και, με την εξαίρεση του *Υπουργείου Προστασίας (ξέρουμε ποιανών)*, αποσύρεται σε κιβωτό ενόψει του επικείμενου επενδυτικού κατακλυσμού. [...]


----------



## Palavra (Dec 13, 2010)

Διερεύνηση της αλόγιστης χρήσης βίας από την ΕΛ.ΑΣ ζητούν γιατροί του ΕΣΥ

«Όταν ένας αστυνομικός χτυπάει τόσο δυνατά, ή είναι ανεκπαίδευτος ή υπάρχει σχέδιο» λένε χαρακτηριστικά οι γιατροί. 
[...]
«Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να προστατεύονται όσοι κάνουν καλά τη δουλειά τους και όχι αυτοί που παρεκτρέπονται», δήλωσε ο αντιπρόεδρος του ΙΣΑ Γ. Πατούλης.
[...]
*«Υπάρχει κλιμάκωση της αστυνομικής βίας. Στο στόχαστρο βρίσκεται το δικαίωμα της διαδήλωσης. Όταν κινδυνεύεις να βρεθείς στη ΓΑΔΑ ή στο νοσοκομείο, θα το σκεφτείς πολύ να πας», όπως είπε χαρακτηριστικά.*


----------

